# An American Sonata for Violin and Piano



## Romantic Geek

This is a sonata I wrote for Violin and Piano. I used a few American folk songs and was inspired by some of the great American composers while composing this. It took about a year and will be played at the end of March...(so this is a Finale recording.)

Just a warning, it's just shy of 20 minutes. I'd gladly take comments!

Hope you enjoy!

http://www.box.net/shared/9qlc7tlt96


----------



## Claire De Lune

I only had time to listen to the first 5 minutes or so, plan on listening to the rest later today. It's bloody brilliant though! Amazing job. If you have any other recordings, I'd love to take a listen.


----------



## Claire De Lune

I listened to the rest of it and I absolutely adore it.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Thank you very much


----------



## Romantic Geek

Anyone else interested in taking a listen?


----------



## mueske

I would, but I can't listen to it yet. There is something wrong with my internet subscription, everything is going very slowly. So slow in fact, that the download just stops at times. 

When I get the problems sorted, I'll definitely give it a listen!


----------



## Polednice

I normally only skim-read this section of the forum to see what kinds of things people are composing. I think I have seen this thread before, but, at the time, you were only 'romantic geek'; not the 'Romantic Geek' I know you as now, if you see what I mean  So, I thought I'd take a listen this time around!

I certainly enjoyed it - it's not often I could be presented with 20 minutes in a scenario such as this and be delighted to listen to it all! I liked the general idea behind the piece from the start, and I was particularly fond of the interaction between the instruments; and - on a first listen - those last five minutes were especially striking.

EDIT -- What kind of performance is it getting in March?


----------



## Romantic Geek

It's premiere (at my composition recital). I have a violinist at the university I'm enrolled in playing it. Still need to find a pianist. I would do it...except I'm playing piano on the rest of the pieces already. 

EDIT: And thanks for your kind comments


----------



## mueske

I take it you like Beethoven? 

Oh, nice coda... And here's the cade.. oh no wait, we're still going. Sounds like it's ending again, can't wait to hear how he'll finish it... ? ... Oh, still going, ok then! Hmm, this sounds familiar? Same theme as before? da Da DA DAAAA!!!! (end?) .... daadaadadadaa. nope...

That aside, I really like it! Good job! You should post more of your pieces in the future.


----------



## Romantic Geek

mueske said:


> I take it you like Beethoven?
> 
> Oh, nice coda... And here's the cade.. oh no wait, we're still going. Sounds like it's ending again, can't wait to hear how he'll finish it... ? ... Oh, still going, ok then! Hmm, this sounds familiar? Same theme as before? da Da DA DAAAA!!!! (end?) .... daadaadadadaa. nope...
> 
> That aside, I really like it! Good job! You should post more of your pieces in the future.


Actually, I'm not the biggest Beethoven fan. I'm not sure what you're really referring to. The final part of the entire piece is a little cadence back and forth...but I was just following a form pretty loosely. 

I'll post my next pieces up in a few weeks. I'm almost complete my 6 Emily Dickinson Poems for Mezzo and Piano.


----------



## Polednice

Romantic Geek said:


> Actually, I'm not the biggest Beethoven fan. I'm not sure what you're really referring to. The final part of the entire piece is a little cadence back and forth...but I was just following a form pretty loosely.
> 
> I'll post my next pieces up in a few weeks. I'm almost complete my 6 Emily Dickinson Poems for Mezzo and Piano.


That sounds interesting! I wish I could find the time to actually write something and get people to hear it - stupid university 

Also, though this is surely bad forum etiquette, you should take a look at my thread 'A Hilarious Musical Experience' - it's about a contemporary song, so it could give you inspiration! Besides, no one else has commented on it yet


----------



## Romantic Geek

Polednice said:


> That sounds interesting! I wish I could find the time to actually write something and get people to hear it - stupid university
> 
> Also, though this is surely bad forum etiquette, you should take a look at my thread 'A Hilarious Musical Experience' - it's about a contemporary song, so it could give you inspiration! Besides, no one else has commented on it yet


Link me up. I'll comment but I can't find the thread you're talking about.


----------



## Polednice

Romantic Geek said:


> Link me up. I'll comment but I can't find the thread you're talking about.


http://www.talkclassical.com/7869-hilarious-musical-experience.html

You'll probably think it's a complete waste of you're time, but I'm still finding it funny!


----------



## Romantic Geek

I'll post a few more compositions soon. I'm hoping to get a pretty good recording of this piece and maybe even a video. If that's the case, it'll go on Youtube for sure.


----------



## Lukecash12

Once my speakers work again, I'll listen to it.


----------



## spiferoo

I enjoyed this piece. Thanks for posting. If you get a recording that is not Finale midi's I would love to hear it.


----------



## hlolli

Wow you got talent. Nice piano part! Original modulations and variations. Liked it very much. Also I've got very used to the midi sounds so that wasn't holding my enjoyment back.


----------



## Romantic Geek

spiferoo said:


> I enjoyed this piece. Thanks for posting. If you get a recording that is not Finale midi's I would love to hear it.


It's getting performed in a month and a half. When I get the recording, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## n.piano21

very nice. what american composers influenced you?


----------



## Romantic Geek

MacDowell mostly - but there are flairs of Copland in the piece. Also, Ned Rorem.


----------

